# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  يوم الإثنين أم الاثنين؟

## سالم اليمان

المعروف أن الهمزة في (اثنين)  وصل لاقطع  وهو من الأسماء العشرة المستثناة من القاعدة التي تقول: إن جميع الأسماء همزاتها قطع إلا عشرة أسماء منها اثنان فتقول (جاء الاثنان ومررت بالاثنين وقابلت الاثنين)
 لكنها في نحو (الإثنين) ـ علم على ذلك اليوم من أيام الأسبوع ـ تكون قطعاً للتفرقة بين الأمرين
 إن أخطأت فصوبوا لي بارك الله فيكم

----------


## سالم اليمان

> المعروف أن الهمزة في (اثنين) وصل لاقطع وهو من الأسماء العشرة المستثناة من القاعدة التي تقول: إن جميع الأسماء همزاتها قطع إلا عشرة أسماء منها اثنان فتقول (جاء الاثنان ومررت بالاثنين وقابلت الاثنين)
> لكنها في نحو (الإثنين) ـ علم على ذلك اليوم من أيام الأسبوع ـ تكون قطعاً للتفرقة بين الأمرين
> إن أخطأت فصوبوا لي بارك الله فيكم


 أين المشمرون؟

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  جاء في حاشية (علل ابن أبي حاتم) طبعة الجريسي (3/ 33-34 رقم 671):
هو عَلَمٌ بالغلبة على يومٍ من أيَّام الأسبوع؛ ولذا تُقْطَعُ همزتُهُ، والألف واللام فيه غير زائدةٍ، وإنما جاز دخول اللام عليه؛ لأنَّ فيه تَقْدِيرَ الوصف؛ لأن معناه: اليومُ الثاني. وكذلك غيره من الأيام. وانظر:"المحكم والمحيط الأعظم" لابن سيده (10/ 196- ث ن ي).
وقد ذكَرَ النحاةُ أنَّ قولهم «إِثنَيْنِ» لليوم المعروف؛ بحذف اللام منه: لا يأتي إلا في ضرورة الشِّعْر. لكنْ أفاد ابن مالك رحمه الله في "شواهد التوضيح" (ص272- 273)؛ أنَّ ذلك جائزٌ في سعة الكلام؛ ففي تعليقه على حديث البخاري (4351- ذكر أن في قول أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه: «وأقرَعَ بْنِ حابسٍ» بلا ألف ولا لام، شاهدًا على أنَّ ذا الألف واللام من الأعلامِ الغلبيَّة قد يُنْزَعَانِ عنه في غير نداءٍ، ولا إضافة، ولا ضرورة، وهو مما خفي على أكثر النحويين، ومنه ما حكى سيبوَيْهِ من قول بعض العرب: «هذا يومُ إِثنَيْنِ مباركًا».اهـ.
وانظر: "كتاب سيبويه" (3 /244 و292)، و"خزانة الأدب" (2 /236)، و"تاج العروس" (19 /253).

----------


## سالم اليمان

> جاء في حاشية (علل ابن أبي حاتم) طبعة الجريسي (3/ 33-34 رقم 671):
> هو عَلَمٌ بالغلبة على يومٍ من أيَّام الأسبوع؛ ولذا تُقْطَعُ همزتُهُ، والألف واللام فيه غير زائدةٍ، وإنما جاز دخول اللام عليه؛ لأنَّ فيه تَقْدِيرَ الوصف؛ لأن معناه: اليومُ الثاني. وكذلك غيره من الأيام. وانظر:"المحكم والمحيط الأعظم" لابن سيده (10/ 196- ث ن ي).
> وقد ذكَرَ النحاةُ أنَّ قولهم «إِثنَيْنِ» لليوم المعروف؛ بحذف اللام منه: لا يأتي إلا في ضرورة الشِّعْر. لكنْ أفاد ابن مالك رحمه الله في "شواهد التوضيح" (ص272- 273)؛ أنَّ ذلك جائزٌ في سعة الكلام؛ ففي تعليقه على حديث البخاري (4351- ذكر أن في قول أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه: «وأقرَعَ بْنِ حابسٍ» بلا ألف ولا لام، شاهدًا على أنَّ ذا الألف واللام من الأعلامِ الغلبيَّة قد يُنْزَعَانِ عنه في غير نداءٍ، ولا إضافة، ولا ضرورة، وهو مما خفي على أكثر النحويين، ومنه ما حكى سيبوَيْهِ من قول بعض العرب: «هذا يومُ إِثنَيْنِ مباركًا».اهـ.
> وانظر: "كتاب سيبويه" (3 /244 و292)، و"خزانة الأدب" (2 /236)، و"تاج العروس" (19 /253).


 أحسنت يا شيخنا على هذا الإثراء 
 كثر الله من أمثالك.

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

جزاكُم اللَّـه خيرًا يا شيخ عبد اللَّـه.


[ فائدة ] :

قالَ الشَّيخُ عبدُ العزيز بنُ عليّ الحربيُّ ـ وفَّقه اللَّـهُ تعالى ـ كما في كتابِه « لحن القول » ص 206 :
« أما الاثنين : فاللّحن فيه من جهة النّطق بهمزة الوصل همزة قطع ، والصواب : إسقاط الهمزة والنّطق باللام المكسورة ، ومن المتأخرين من يرى أنّ همزته مقطوعة ، ويفرّق بين الاثنين يومًا ، والاثنين وصْفًا ».
وقال في الخلاصة : همزة « الاثنين » همزة وصل.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> جاء في حاشية (علل ابن أبي حاتم) طبعة الجريسي (3/ 33-34 رقم 671):
> هو عَلَمٌ بالغلبة على يومٍ من أيَّام الأسبوع؛ ولذا تُقْطَعُ همزتُهُ،


حدثني الأخ القائم على تحقيق الكتاب لغويا أن هذا خطأ، وأنهم رجعوا عن هذا الكلام، وأن الصواب وصل همزة (يوم الاثنين).
وليس في المسألة قولان أصلا، وما القول بالقطع إلا سهو لبعض المتأخرين.
فالصواب الوصل قولا واحدا.

----------


## عصام عبدالله

كلام سيبويه 3 / 199 يفيد بالنص أن النقل من اسم إلى اسم لا يقطع همزة الوصل ؛ بخلاف النقل من الفعل إلى الاسم : اخرج = يا أُخرُج .
وأظن أن من أوائل من ذهب إلى قطع الهمزة من اسم (مصدر= ابتسام) إلى اسم علم هو الأستاذ عباس حسن رحمه الله في النحو الوافي 3 / 306 .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك

وحتى لو فرضنا أن (يوم الاثنين) فيه نقل من اسم إلى فعل، فسوف يكون بالوصل أيضا !!
لماذا؟
لأن مسألة النقل من اسم إلى فعل أو من اسم إلى اسم إنما هي فيما نقلناه نحن لا فيما استعمله العرب منقولا !
فإذا استعمله العرب فيُوقف عند استعمالهم.

----------


## عصام عبدالله

حياك الله أبا مالك ونفعنا الله بك
من باب تأكيدي لكلامك والدق على المسمار نفسه والاستفادة من رأيك 
( يوم الاثنين ) من استعمال العرب المحتج بهم بلا ريب . فكيف يكون منقولاً أصلاً .
واللفظ بها هنا هو نظير اللفظ بها في قوله : ( لا تتخذوا إلهين اثنين ) ؛ لأن العرب أرادوا بها نوعاً من العدد لأيام الأسبوع ؛ فقبلها : ( يوم الأحد ) ، وبعدها : (يوم الثلاثاء) .
وصيغها أعلامٌ بالغلبة على الأيام المتوالية في كل أسبوع (تُحكى على الأضافة مع حذف المضاف إذا قلت جئت الاثنين ).
فهو استعمال للفظة في مواضع مختلفة باقية على دلالتها الأصلية: أفراد الأعداد المبهمة أو المنكرة ( واحد ، اثنان ، ثلاثة ) ، وأيام الأسبوع المعرفة ( الأحد الاثنين الثلاثاء ... ).
وليس نقلاً .
أظن أن من ذهب إلى أنها منقولة (من .. إلى..) قابلها بأعلام الغلبة : (الحارث والنعمان) ، فأين هذا (الاثنين الذي لم تفارقه الدلالة على أصل معناه) من ذاك (الحارث الذي لم يحرث ، والنعمان الذي لم ينعم ، والعباس الذي لا يعبس).
وبهذا تكون القاعدة مطردة اطرادا كاملاً ، وليس كما أراد الأستاذ عباس أن يكون ذلك الطرد في قطع الهمزة ، الذي هو في حقيقته إخراج اللفظ عن ميزان القياس الوارد أصله عن العرب .
والله أعلم

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> حدثني الأخ القائم على تحقيق الكتاب لغويا أن هذا خطأ، وأنهم رجعوا عن هذا الكلام، وأن الصواب وصل همزة (يوم الاثنين).
> وليس في المسألة قولان أصلا، وما القول بالقطع إلا سهو لبعض المتأخرين.
> فالصواب الوصل قولا واحدا.


بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## الباحث النحوي

> حدثني الأخ القائم على تحقيق الكتاب لغويا أن هذا خطأ، وأنهم رجعوا عن هذا الكلام، وأن الصواب وصل همزة (يوم الاثنين).
> وليس في المسألة قولان أصلا، وما القول بالقطع إلا سهو لبعض المتأخرين.
> فالصواب الوصل قولا واحدا.


 حياكم الله أبا مالك وجزاكم خيرا، وجزى الله الشيخ عبد الله الحمراني على تنبيهي للموضوع، وفعلا لقد تراجع الشيخ الفاضل القائم على تحقيق كتاب العلل لغويا أخي وصديقي وشيخي الشيخ المحقق المحرر المفيد حسني حسانين عن قوله في قطع همزة الاثنين بعد أن دفعتُ له بحثا عن هذا الأمر خلاصته: أن الجزم بقطع همزة الاثنين هو وهم في أحد الكتب المعاصرة المشهورة في النحو، *ولا قائل بذلك قبله سوى ابن الطرواة كما هو مذكور في المساعد شرح تسهيل الفوائد لابن عقيل، والذي عليه الجمهور كسيبويه وابن سيده (في المخصص) وغيرهما أنها وصل لا تقطع حتى ولو سمي بها اليوم؛ وانظر هذا النص من "كتاب سيبويه" (3/199): ((وليس شيء من هذه الحروف بمنزلة امرئٍ؛ لأن ألف امرئٍ كأنك أدخلتها حين أسكنت الميم على مرءٌ ومرأ ومرء، فلما أدخلت الألف على هذا الاسم حين أسكنت الميم تركت الألف وصلا كما تركت ألف ابنٍ وكما تركت ألف اضرب في الأمر، فإذا سميت بامرئٍ رجلاً تركته على حاله؛ لأنك نقلته من اسم إلى اسم، وصرفته؛ لأنه لا يشبه لفظه لفظ الفعل؛* 
*ألا ترى أنك تقول امرؤٌ وامرئٍ وامرأً وليس شيء من الفعل هكذا وإذا جعلت إضرب أو أقتل اسماً لم يكن له بدٌ من أن تجعله كالأسماء لأنك تقلب فعلا إلى اسم ولو سميته انطلاقا لم تقطع الألف لأنك نقلت اسما إلى اسم)).*
*وفي المسألة نصوص كثيرة، وهذا ما تيسر لي الآن ذكرته للإفادة، والله حسبنا وهو نعم الوكيل.
*

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

أحسن الله إليكم فضيلة الشيخ (الباحث النحوي) غاية الإحسان وأوفاه.



> أخي وصديقي وشيخي الشيخ المحقق المحرر المفيد حسني حسانين


حفظ الله لنا شيخنا الشيخ حسني، وأدام نفعه، فما جالسناه إلا خرجنا بفائدة جديدة، ومعلومة غزيرة.

----------


## أحمد الشهري

> قالَ الشَّيخُ عبدُ العزيز بنُ عليّ الحربيُّ ـ وفَّقه اللَّـهُ تعالى ـ كما في كتابِه « لحن القول » ص 206 :


بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب
هل هذا الكتاب مطبوع ؟
وأين أجده في الرياض ؟

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

تذييل للفائدة:
جاء قطع همزة الاثنين (دون ذكر اليوم معها) للضرورة في بعض أشعار العرب:
قال قيس بن الخطيم:
إذا جاوز الإثنين سر فإنه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بنثٍّ وتكثير الحديث قَمينُ
وقال جميل: 
ألا لا ترى إثنين أحسن شيمة  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  على حَدثان الدهي مني ومن جمْل
وقال الآخر:
يا نفس! صبرا كل حي لاق  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وكل إثنين إلى افتراق
ينظر: شرح ألفية ابن مالك للشاطبي (8/ 493).

----------


## الباحث النحوي

تكميل للتذييل:
قطع همزة الاثنين في هذه الأبيات لضرورة الوزن، أي لا تختص به كلمة اثنين من بين الكلمات موصولة الهمزة، وبارك الله فيكم.

----------


## أبو عبد الله الرياني

بارك الله في جهودكم إخواني ...

لكن إذا افترضنا أننا جعلنا الاثنين فاعلا .. فكيف نقول ؟؟؟

نقول : جاء الاثنان علينا طويلا   : )

هذا القول يصحّ إن شاء الله
كقولنا : جاء رمضان (بدل جاء شهر رمضان)

----------


## أبو عبد الله الرياني

هل من رد ؟؟؟؟

----------


## عصام عبدالله

إذا حذف المضاف شهر من (شهر رمضان) لم يكن هناك لبس ، وخاصة وهو ممنوع من الصرف باقيا على علميته بلا التباس في معرفة المراد منه ، وهو قبل كل شيء مسموع.
ومنه قول الراجز : جارية في رمضانَ الماضي ... وغيره .
وأما يوم الاثنين فلم يسمع فيه - وهذا هو الأهم - ما ذكرتَه من حذف المضاف والتصرف بعد في المضاف إليه رفعاً ونصباً وجراً، ويزاد عليه ما يمكن أن يقع فيه من التباس ، وخاصة في حالة الرفع : (الاثنان)، إذ لا نعلم : هل تقصد اليوم المعين الذي يدل على أحد أيام الأسبوع أم تقصد وصفاً لشيئين قادمين أو ذاهبين .
ولذا لا معدل عن القول : جاء الاثنين علينا طويلاً ، تقصد يوم الاثنين .

والله أعلم .

----------


## أبو عبد الله الرياني

بارك الله فيكِ ... ولا أعتقد أنها تأتي (الاثنان) أبدا لأنه اسمٌ أولا ..
ولا أظنها تعرف كمثنّى ...
نقول : جئتك الاثنينَ الماضي ...

----------


## سالم اليمان

> بارك الله في جهودكم إخواني ...
> 
> لكن إذا افترضنا أننا جعلنا الاثنين فاعلا .. فكيف نقول ؟؟؟
> 
> نقول : جاء الاثنان علينا طويلا : )
> 
> هذا القول يصحّ إن شاء الله
> كقولنا : جاء رمضان (بدل جاء شهر رمضان)


 (الاثنين ) علم على يوم معين فلا يلحق بالمثنى فيعرب بالحركات لا بالحروف فتقول جاء الاثنينُ وإن الاثنينَ من أيام الأسبوع وسافرت في يوم الاثنينِ 
أما المثنى فهو عبارة عن واحد وواحد فتقول فيهما جاء الاثنان ورأيت الاثنين ومررت بالاثنين

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

يجوز أن تقول (جاء الاثنان) وتقصد اليوم، حكاه سيبويه وغيره.
وهذا دليل آخر يضاف إلى الأدلة على أن همزته وصل.

----------


## عصام عبدالله

لذي حكى سيبويه : اليوم الأحد ، واليوم الاثنان ... على سبيل العد إلى اليوم خمسة عشر من الشهر .
وصرح أنه لا يكون في الاسم الواحد إعرابان 3 / 393 .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الذي يفهم من لسان العرب في تفسير كلام سيبويه خلاف ما ذهبتَ إليه يا أخي الفاضل.
وسياق كلام سيبويه يفهم منه أنه أراد أيام الأسبوع.
لأنه بدأ بالجمعة والسبت ثم قال الأحد والاثنان، ثم قال: وكذلك إلى الخميس.
فهذا واضح في بيان مراده، وأنه لم يرد مجرد العد.

وليس لمسألة الإعرابين في كلمة علاقة بالمسألة؛ لأنه لم يدخل هنا إلا إعراب واحد.

----------


## سالم اليمان

> يجوز أن تقول (جاء الاثنان) وتقصد اليوم، حكاه سيبويه وغيره.
> وهذا دليل آخر يضاف إلى الأدلة على أن همزته وصل.


 على هذا هو معرب بالحروف لا بالحركات
 أم أن الحركة على النون

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

معرب بالحروف نعم، والنون مكسورة دائما.

----------


## عصام عبدالله

هذه الفائدة مهداة إلى الحبيب أبي مالك العوضي حفظه الله ورعاه وجعل الجنة مأواه : 
مصنف ابن أبي شيبة (كتاب الأوائل): 
حدثنا وكيع حدثنا الأعمش عن أبي صالح عن كعب قال :  
بدأ الله تعالى بخلق السموات يوم الأحدُ فالأحد والاثنان والثلاثاءُ والأربعاءُ والخميسُ والجمعةُ 
وجعل كل يوم ألف سنة .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

آمين وإياك يا أخي الفاضل.

----------


## سالم الحضرمي

عصام عبدالله هذه الفائدة مهداة إلى الحبيب أبي مالك العوضي حفظه الله ورعاه وجعل الجنة مأواه :
مصنف ابن أبي شيبة (كتاب الأوائل):
حدثنا وكيع حدثنا الأعمش عن أبي صالح عن كعب قال : 
بدأ الله تعالى بخلق السموات يوم الأحدُ فالأحدوالاثنان والثلاثاءُ والأربعاءُ والخميسُ والجمعةُ 
وجعل كل يوم ألف سنة .

أخي ما إعراب الأحد في الحديث؟ بارك الله فيكم...

----------


## عصام عبدالله

> عصام عبدالله هذه الفائدة مهداة إلى الحبيب أبي مالك العوضي حفظه الله ورعاه وجعل الجنة مأواه :
> مصنف ابن أبي شيبة (كتاب الأوائل):
> حدثنا وكيع حدثنا الأعمش عن أبي صالح عن كعب قال : 
> بدأ الله تعالى بخلق السموات يوم الأحدِ فالأحدُ والاثنان والثلاثاءُ والأربعاءُ والخميسُ والجمعةُ 
> وجعل كل يوم ألف سنة .
> 
> أخي ما إعراب الأحد في الحديث؟ بارك الله فيكم...


الأحدِ الأولى : مضاف إليه مجرور بالكسرة
والأحدُ الثانية : خبر لمبتدأ محذوف والتقدير : فالأول الأحد والثاني الاثنان ..
تنبيه : هناك خطأ في ضبط الكلمة في الحديث .. وقد صحح: يوم الأحدِ فالأحدُ .

----------


## سالم الحضرمي

أحسنت أخي عصام  بارك الله فيك

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> حدثني الأخ القائم على تحقيق الكتاب لغويا أن هذا خطأ، وأنهم رجعوا عن هذا الكلام، وأن الصواب وصل همزة (يوم الاثنين).
> وليس في المسألة قولان أصلا، وما القول بالقطع إلا سهو لبعض المتأخرين.
> فالصواب الوصل قولا واحدا.


جزاكم الله خيرًا، هو شيخي أيضًا - أُباهي به حقًّا حقًّا.
وبمناسبة وجود إخوانه المقربين هنا، فأود التأكد من قوله في همزة الوصل إذا وردت في أول الشطر الثاني، وكانت قراءتها بالقطع، ومثالها:
لا نسب اليوم ولا خلة * * * اتسع الخرق على الراقعهل ترسم كهمزة القطع أو كهمزة الوصل؟

----------


## الباحث النحوي

بقطع الهمزة في هذا المثال المذكور وأمثاله، وقد نص على ذلك غير واحد من العلماء؛ راجع شرح شافية ابن الحاجب (2/266) وانظر كلام سيبويه وغيره عن هذا البيت: ولا تبادر في الشتاء وليدنا * ألقدر تنزلها بغير جعال

----------


## القارئ المليجي

أستاذنا النحوي.
قد راجعتُ شرح شافية ابن الحاجب (2 /266) ونظرتُ كلام سيبويه - امتثالا للأمرين الواردين في كلامكم :Smile: .
قال سيبويه:
واعلم أنَّ هذه الألِفات - ألفات الوصْل - تُحذف جميعًا إذا كان قبلها كلامٌ، إلاَّ ما ذكرْنا من الألِف واللاَّم في الاستِفْهام، وفي "ايمن" في باب القسم، لعلَّة قد ذكرناها، فُعِل ذلك بها في باب القسَم؛ حيثُ كانت مفتوحةً قبل الاستفهام فخافوا أن تلتبِس الألف بألفِ الاستِفْهام.
وتذهبُ في غير ذلك إذا كان قبلها كلامٌ، إلاَّ أن تقطع كلامَك وتستأنف؛ كما قالت الشّعراء في الأنصاف لأنَّها مواضع فصول، فإنَّما ابتدؤوا بعد قطع، قال الشاعر:
ولا يبادر في الشتاء وليدنا * * * القدر ينزلها بغير جعالوفي شرح الشافية:
وقد فعل الشعراء ذلك في أنصاف الأبيات؛ لأنَّها مواضع الفصْل، وإنَّما يبتدئون بعد قطْع؛ نحو قوله:
ولا تبادر في الشتاء وليدنا * * * القدر تنزلها بغير جعال= =
لكني لم أجد في ذلك تنصيصًا - كما تفضَّلت - على أنَّ الهمزة ترسم كهمزة القطع.
غاية ما هنالك، أن صنيع الشعراء ذلك إنَّما هو لأن أنصاف الأبيات مواضع فصل، فهم بهذا يبتدئون بعد قطع.

أقول: وإذا كان هذا عندهم ابتداءً بعد قطعٍ فهو شبيه بابتداء البيْت الثَّاني وما بعده في القصائد، فهل من قائل بقطع همزة الوصل في ابتداء الأبيات أيضًا أم ما الفارق؟

----------


## القارئ المليجي

ومثاله من المعلقات:
الشاتِمَي عرضي ولم أشتمْهما  * * *  والنَّاذرين إذا لَم الْقَهُما دمي

----------


## الباحث النحوي

قال أبو سعيد السيرافي في كتابه "ضرورة الشعر" (ص70-71): ((ومن ذلك: قطع ألف الوصل، وأكثر ما يكون في أول النصف الثاني من البيت؛ قال حسان:
ولا يبادرُ في الشتاء وليدُنا ألقدرُ ينزلها بغير جعالِ
وكان بعض النحويين يزعم أن الألف واللام للتعريف هما جميعا، بمنزلة ((قد))، وأن الألف حكمها ألا تحذف في الكلام، غير أنهم حذفوها لما كثرت استخفافا لا على أنها ألف وصل، وقائل هذا: ابن كيسان، واحتج بقطعهم إياها في أوائل الأنصاف الأخيرة من الأبيات.
ولا حجة له في هذا عندي؛ لأنهم قد يقطعون غير هذه الألف، من ذلك قول الشاعر:
لا نسب اليوم ولا خلة إتسع الخرق على الراقع
فقطع ألف ((إتسع)) وليس هي مع اللام.
وإنما يكثر هذا في النصف الأخير؛ لأنهم كثيرا يسكتون على النصف الأول؛ فيصير كأنه مبتدأ )).
وقال الأعلم الشنتمري في شرحه للبيت: (الشاهد فيه قطع ألف الوصل من قوله (ألقدر) ضرورة؛ وسوغ ذلك أن الشطر الأول من البيت يوقف عليه ثم يبتدأ ما بعده فقطع على هذه النية، وهذا من أقرب الضرورة)). 
وقال همع الهوامع (3/445): ولا تثبت همزة الوصل غير مبدوء بها إلا في ضرورة كقوله 
إذ جاوز الإِثْنَيْن سرُّ فإنّهُ بنَثٍّ وتكثير الحديثِ قَمِينُ 
وكثر قطعها في أوائل أنصاف الأبيات لأنها إذ ذاك كأنها في ابتداء الكلام كقوله 
لا نسب اليوم ولا خلة إتّسَعَ الخَرْقُ على الراقع 
هذا كلام لعله أوضح مما سبق في أنهم يقطعون ألف الوصل في أنصاف الأبيات، والرسم يتبع ذلك، فقد نصوا على أنها همزة مقطوعة لورودها بعد وقف وفي المحتسب لابن جني كلام قريب من هذا، فهل من قائل بأن همزة الوصل تقطع لفظا لا خطًّا؟ لو وقفت على ذلك فأخبرني مشكورا (طلب لا أمر)؛ وأما قطع أمثال هذه الهمزة التي في أوائل الأبيات فمن يقطع يقطع في الموضعين، وإن لم أقف على من نص على القطع في أوائل الأبيات، ولكن لا أرى فرقا بينهما، وأنا إلى اليوم أحتاج في هذا الأمر إلى نصوص فلو وصلت إلى شيء فأعلمنا مشكورا.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

أخي الباحث النحوي، جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الجهد.
أود أن نقرب المسألة شيئًا ولا نتوسع في النقول.
إذا كان السكوت على الشطر الأول والابتداء بالشطر الثاني ضرورةً - بحقّ - نقطع همزة الوصل كتابة.
وإذا لم يكن ذلك ضرورة فما وجه قطع الهمزة - هي في الأصل تنطق في الابتداء وتسقط في الدرج!
وأولى منه الابتداء بالبيت الثاني فما بعده.
وعندي بعض الأدلة على أن السكوت على الشطر الأول والبدء بالشطر الثاني ليس ضرورة .... وليس كما قال الأعلم الشنتمري: "وهذا من أقرب الضرورة" .. فضلا عن ما قاله غيره.
منها:
التصريع في الأثناء وليس في البيت الأول فقط.
قال امرؤ القيس في أثناء المعلقة:
أفاطم مهلا بعض هذا التدلل * * * وإن كنت قد أزمعت صرمي فأجمليوقد يترك الشاعر التصريع في أول بيت ثم يصرع بعد هذا.
قال حميد بن ثور:
حلفتُ بربِّ الرَّاقصات إلى منًى * * * يمينًا وربِّ الواقفين على الحَبْلِ
لو انَّ ليَ الدنيا وما عُدِلَتْ بهِ * * * وجُمْلٌ لغيري ما أردتُ سِوى جُملِ
أتهجُر جملا أم تلمُّ على جُملِ * * * وجُملٌ عيوف الرَّيق جاذِبة الوَصْلِ- - - 
قرأت الأبيات أمام الدكتور عبد اللطيف عبد الحليم فنوَّنتُ (على جُمل) آخر الشطر الثالث، فنهاني، وراجعتُه فقال: التصريع يكون في أول بيت ويكون في الأثناء.
- - -
ومن الأدلة على أن البدء بالبيت الثاني وغيره ابتداء صحيح بعد قطع: انتهاء الأبيات بهاء السكت.
مثل قول عبد الله بن رواحة - رضي الله عنه -:
أقسمتُ يا نفس لتنزلنَّهْ * * * طائعة أو لتكرهنَّهْوقول ابن قيس الرقيات:
إن الحوادث بالمدينة قد * * * أوجعنني وقرعن مروتيَهْوالله أعلم.

----------


## الباحث النحوي

> أخي الباحث النحوي، جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الجهد.
> أود أن نقرب المسألة شيئًا ولا نتوسع في النقول.
> إذا كان السكوت على الشطر الأول والابتداء بالشطر الثاني ضرورةً - بحقّ - نقطع همزة الوصل كتابة.
> وإذا لم يكن ذلك ضرورة فما وجه قطع الهمزة - هي في الأصل تنطق في الابتداء وتسقط في الدرج!
> وأولى منه الابتداء بالبيت الثاني فما بعده.
> وعندي بعض الأدلة على أن السكوت على الشطر الأول والبدء بالشطر الثاني ليس ضرورة .... وليس كما قال الأعلم الشنتمري: "وهذا من أقرب الضرورة" .. فضلا عن ما قاله غيره.
> منها:
> التصريع في الأثناء وليس في البيت الأول فقط.
> قال امرؤ القيس في أثناء المعلقة:
> ...


الفاضل القارئ المليجي، أكرمه الله
كلامي وكلام العلماء عن قطع ألف الوصل في أنصاف الأبيات ليس له دخل على الإطلاق بقضية التصريع، وهل تكون في البيت الأول فقط أو الأول وغيره أو غير الأول، ليس هذا مجال الحديث، وإنما الحديث عن أن أوائل أنصاف الأبيات لا يوصل بما قبله، وإنما يوقف عليه، وبيت (ألقدر تنزلها) مثال على هذا، فهل تستطيع - بوصفك عروضيًّا كما ذكرتَ في مشاركة سابقة - أن تصل هذه الهمزة وأن تسقطها في الدرج من غير أن يسقط معك الوزن؟ هذا هو الكلام، أن موطن أوائل أنصاف الأبيات يسبقه دائما قطع عما قبله من كلام، ولا يدرج مع ما بعده.
فعلى هذا أنا معك أنه إن جاءت همزة الوصل في أول الشطر الثاني من بيت هو الأول في القصيدة أو الثاني أو الثالث أو ... فهي همزة قطع بنص العلماء؛ لزوال صفة ألف الوصل عنها وهي السقوط في الدرج، فتحول العارض وهو القطع في الابتداء إلى لازم.

----------


## الباحث النحوي

أخي القارئ المليجي، أرجو أن تكون قرأت المشاركة السابقة، وأود أن أضيف هنا توضيحات استفدتها من حديثي مع الشيخ الفاضل حسني حسانين حول النصوص المذكورة:
- تأمل في كلام السيوطي مثلا (وكثر قطعها في أوائل أنصاف الأبيات؛ لأنها إذ ذاك كأنها في ابتداء الكلام) فما معنى هذا التعليل (لأنها إذ ذاك كأنها في ابتداء الكلام)؟ هل معناه: الهمزة تقطع في الابتداء لأنها تقطع في الابتداء! هذا أقل من تفسير الماء بالماء؛ بل المعنى: أنها تقطع على كل حال، تقطع أي: تصير همزة قطع بعد أن كانت همزة وصل؛ وهذا القطع لضرورة الشعر؛ حتى يستقيم الوزن.
- انظر صنيع كبار المحققين في هذه الأبيات إذ قطعوا في شرح الشافية همزة (ألقدر) وهمزة (إتسع) وكذا قطعها الأستاذ عبد السلام هارون في كتاب سيبويه؛ فهم كذلك فهموا أن القطع يكون في النطق والخط معا.
- لفظ سيبويه وغيره من العلماء: (أوائل أنصاف الأبيات) لا (أوائل أعجاز الأبيات) فلم يخصوا أعجاز الأبيات بقطع الهمزة إنما الأمثلة جاءت هكذا؛ وعليه فحديثهم يعم كلا من صدور الأبيات وأعجازها بلا تفرقة، وهو نص في قطع همزة الوصل في أوائل أنصاف الأبيات سواء الصدور أو الأعجاز، ولنضرب مثالا ببيت عنترة الذي ذكرته:
ألشاتمي عرضي ولم أشتمهما           والناذرين إذا لم القهما دمي
فإن نهاية البيت الذي قبله (على ابْنَيْ ضمضمِ) ولا يصح أن نقف على هذا البيت أو نصله إلا بإشباع كسرة الميم من (ضمضمِ) فهذا يقتضي أنك ستبدأ كلامك بكلمة (ألشاتمي) ويكون ما قبلها مقطوعا عنها فلا بد من أن تنطق ألفها على كل حال، وهذا هو الفارق بين همزة الوصل والقطع كما ذكرتُ من قبل، وهو أنها تسقط عند وصل الكلام، وهذه الهمزة مهما وصلت كلامك فلا تجيء إلا مفصولة عما قبلها، وإن لم تنطق بهمزة (الشاتمي) فإن البيت ينكسر لا محالة.
- قول عبد الله بن رواحة:
أقسمتُ يا نفس لتنزلنَّهْ 
 طائعة أو [لا] لتكرهنَّهْ
هما بيتان من الرجز لا بيت واحد.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

هما بيتان من الرجز لا بيت واحد.
أعرف هذا ...
ولذلك تراني قلت:
ومن الأدلة على أن البدء بالبيت الثاني وغيره ابتداء صحيح بعد قطع: انتهاء الأبيات بهاء السكت.
مثل قول عبد الله بن رواحة - رضي الله عنه -.

وأشكرك أخي الباحث النحوي على تصويب روايتي للرجز.
والخطأ عندي أني عدلت عن الرواية التي ليس فيها إشكال عندي، وهي: (لتنزِلِنَّ أو لتُكْرَهِنَّه).
وأشكر شيخنا الشيخ حسني على التوضيح.
ولعل من الإخوة الأفاضل من يكون رأيه مخالفًا لإثراء الموضوع.

----------


## راشد بن سالم

نفع الله بكم وأحسن إليكم

----------


## الباحث النحوي

أوقفني بعض الأصدقاء على موضوع أطال في الكلام على وصل همزة الاثنين في قولنا (يوم الاثنين) في منتديات أزاهير الأدبية بعنوان: (همسات الأعلام، في همزات الأعلام)، ذكرتُه للفائدة!

----------


## أبو مالك النحوي

القول الراجح بالأدّلة هو أنّ يوم الاثنين همزتها وصل ، وليست قطعًا . وهذا ما عليه القدامى . ومعظم نصوصهم تفيد ذلك . وهو ما نبهنا عليه فضيلة الشيخ اللغوي أ.د. محمود فجّال . وقد ذكره في بعض كتبه ، موردًا الأدلة الصريحة والقاطعة على ذلك .

----------

